# "The Lost Child" for orchestra is performed!



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi!
I am very happy to tell that my piano piece "The lost Child" is performed by a real orchestra!

I made an orchestration of the piece and it was performed about 2 weeks ago by The Octave Chamber Orchestra:
http://www.octavachamberorchestra.com/home.shtml

Here is the link to the recording itself:
https://www.box.net/shared/3zjye0o2fi

André


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Good for you!  Great... always wonderful to get a performance especially a chamber orchestra. 

Keep up the good work André


----------

